# Solved: Using WP as a static website



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I got this idea from wp-candy.com that you can use WP as a static website. But I need to be sure what to do! Can anyone please guide me to a step by step tutorial on this. I tried this in the past but it didn't work as expected, the comment.php had to be removed so I really want to this right this time. 

Any help on this is really appreciated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know about a site / tutorial that guides you through this. A static page is easy to set up within the standard WP options. If you use a theme such as Suffusion there is an option within the theme to turn off all comments. rather then removing any code that would be replaced on the next upgrade. 

IMHO you would be best off getting a WP install up and running and then asking for specific help when we can see what your problem is.

Needless to say there are lots of experts on the WP forums, you may be better asking for a tutorial there.


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for responding, I did try asking at the WP forums, I got only one response that said "Use Magazine style theme".


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

In that case definitely use the Suffusion theme that I mentioned it is one of the most powerful themes available and it has the magazine template layout option.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Gopaldaas said:


> I got this idea from wp-candy.com that you can use WP as a static website.


I tried putting that web address in my browser, and I got a "domain can't be found" message.


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok! its wpcandy.com, I mistyped it, actually overtyped the web address.
Use MF, in the address bar type WP-Candy and enter Google will lead you to wpcandy.com only 

The article link: http://wpcandy.com/articles/10-things-you-can-do-with-wordpress-besides-blogging.html

404: (page) name not found, you check every link  on this website


----------

